# Is there an average time of day for swarms?



## Adam Foster Collins

I don't know if there is research on that, but I have seen swarms in all parts of the day. I don't think much happens in rainy weather, but if it's not raining and it's warm enough, they'll make a move.

Adam


----------



## Mr.Beeman

I have found that more swarms happen mid morning. This is purely based on when I get most of my swarm calls. I always ask when the swarm moved in and most were in the morning.


----------



## stan.vick

They can swarm any time of day and weather, but I find most do swarm about mid morning, During swarm season I check my home apiary about ten A.M. and again about two P.M. Though they usually don't swarm during a rain, I find they are more apt to swarm when it's humid a few hours before a rain. If it's swarm season, hot, muggy and a rain storm is due later that day I will check several times that day. JMO


----------



## BackYardPhenomena

10-2 is the norm, but I've seen large primary swarm take off right before removals at around 3 maybe. If I come home from work and visit the bees I've had a lot of secondary swarms around 4-5.


----------



## Dan P

I had a hive with a excluder on front. Everyday at 10 am and 1 pm they would come out to a tree then go back in. So from my observations and also watching a swarm split while i was getting ready to collect ( separate location). I would agree with backyard's comments.


----------



## WBVC

If you have an excluder over the entrance do you have a hive full of drones?

Is there anyway to restrict a Queen and not the drones?

If a hive is determined to swarm and you have an excluder on will the make up a virgin and if so can she squeeze through an excluder?


----------



## Dan P

Yes there was a lot of drones. I have found anything that restricts only her. And yes one virgin queen got thru or they went with a laying worker? not sure. This was an African or just very aggressive hive until requeened. They tend to abscond and swarm alot.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Is there an average time of day for a hive to swarm? What about weather conditions, sunny or cloudy? 

I'd say average is a sunny calm day at 10:00 am.


----------

